# Rebelcell 12V 50 Lithium-Ion Accu



## Speedy585 (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo Leute,
hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Batterien??

Rebelcell 12V 50 Lithium-Ion Accu


----------



## mlkzander (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Rebelcell 12V 50 Lithium-Ion Accu*

im verhältnis leider überteuert...........

eine 90er kostet nur wenig mehr


----------



## Speedy585 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Rebelcell 12V 50 Lithium-Ion Accu*

Hast du eine Adresse für mich??


----------



## mlkzander (1. August 2016)

*AW: Rebelcell 12V 50 Lithium-Ion Accu*

www.bootsmotoren4you.de


----------



## Speedy585 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Rebelcell 12V 50 Lithium-Ion Accu*

Danke dir


----------



## newmie2205 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Rebelcell 12V 50 Lithium-Ion Accu*

Alles richtig, hat aber leider kein integriertes BMS. Ergo: Sie ist definitv schneller hin als mit der RebelCell und das kann böse enden, wenn die 4 einzelnen Zellen auseinanderlaufen...

P.S.: Ich habe keine RebellCell und werde auch keine haben ;-)


----------



## mlkzander (9. August 2016)

*AW: Rebelcell 12V 50 Lithium-Ion Accu*

und die von mir velinkte hast du definitiv auch nicht

ich habe inzwischen 3 davon bei sehr intensiver nutzung und die

halten schon über 3 jahre, also die haben sich schon x-fach bezahlt gemacht

das theoretische halbwissen ohne eigne erfahrungen ist nicht viel wert...


----------



## newmie2205 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Rebelcell 12V 50 Lithium-Ion Accu*



mlkzander schrieb:


> und die von mir velinkte hast du definitiv auch nicht
> 
> ich habe inzwischen 3 davon bei sehr intensiver nutzung und die
> 
> ...



Theoretisches Halbwissen #q

Ich sage, dass die RebelCell länger halten wird, und das ist Fakt.
Und warum? Weil die Zellen der normalen Winston/Thundersky und wie sie alle heissen auseinander laufen werden. Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit ;-) Was sind denn 3 Jahre bei einer Lithium: nix.

Aber verbreite weiter Unsinn, den Hersteller und Verkäufer wirds freuen ;-)

Wer "kostengünstig" an eine geeignete Lithium ran kommen will, kauft sich die verlinkte Batterie, öffnet diese und baut sein eigenes BMS an die 4 Zellen dran (gibt Videos dazu auf youtube). Oder kauft sich eben gleich 4 (8, etc) einzelne Zellen ....


----------



## mlkzander (9. August 2016)

*AW: Rebelcell 12V 50 Lithium-Ion Accu*

also meine haben schon über 1000 zyklen gemacht und ich merke noch keinen kapazitätsverlust o.ä. die rebell kostet grob das doppelte, also muss ich noch 500 zyklen schaffen und bin pari, falls denn die rebell die 3000 zyklen überhaupt schafft

also nochmal: deine postings beruhen auf theorie, die man so
überall nachlesen kann, meine beruhen auf praktischen erfahrungen
und nun kannst du weiter mit dem kopf gegen die wand rennen

ein BMS kann aber sicher nicht schaden


----------



## newmie2205 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Rebelcell 12V 50 Lithium-Ion Accu*



mlkzander schrieb:


> also meine haben schon über 1000 zyklen gemacht und ich merke noch keinen kapazitätsverlust o.ä. die rebell kostet grob das doppelte, also muss ich noch 500 zyklen schaffen und bin pari, falls denn die rebell die 3000 zyklen überhaupt schafft
> 
> also nochmal: deine postings beruhen auf theorie, die man so
> überall nachlesen kann, meine beruhen auf praktischen erfahrungen
> ...




Du schreibst, du hast sie seit über 3 Jahren, aber schon 1000 Zyklen? Interessant.

Bist du "Arbeitssuchend" ? Guide, der jeden 1,5ten Tag draussen ist? Im Ruhestand und jeden 1,5ten Tag auf dem Wasser? 

Irgendwas passt da nicht ;-) Aber ok :m:m:m

Ich freue mich für jeden, der seine eigene Lösung gefunden hat. 

Es gibt genuuuug Negativbeispiele, was ohne BMS passieren KANN (nicht muss). Aber nur weil du bislang keine Probleme hattest, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass es bei allen anderen auch so ist!

Ich wiederhole noch einmal, dass ich weder "normale" Lithium-Batts fahre, noch RebellCells (die ich allerdings kaufen würde, wenn sie günstiger wären) fahre. 

Letztendlich muss jeder selbst wissen, ob und welches Risiko man eingehen will.


----------



## mlkzander (9. August 2016)

*AW: Rebelcell 12V 50 Lithium-Ion Accu*

keine sorge das mit den 1000 zyklen passt


----------

